# Woolgoolga offshore 28/07/07 6am



## woopie (Mar 18, 2007)

G'day anyone keen on going offshore chassing Snapper and Tailor off Woolgoolga Launch at the boat ramp at 6am
Doug and Wal Pemberton will be there.
Hope to see others there Doug


----------



## crazyratwoman (Feb 26, 2007)

aaahhhh bugger it! saturday's not a good day for me! got my new reel for offshore today too (also some GOOD pliers!)! mite have to have a go off the rocks in nambucca to christen it on sunday arvo hehe

good luck guys!


----------



## chrissy (Jul 7, 2007)

Hey Doug, cant go tomorrow got soccer. Might get mum to take me on sundi mornin. Cant wait till soccer finishes so i can get more fishin in.


----------

